# [H] Forscherliga Dämmerung des Zwielichts



## Howlingstar (18. September 2014)

Dämmerung des Zwielichts ställt sich vor :

Hallo ihr zukünftigen mitglieder da drausen wir die Gilde Dämmerung des Zwielichts wollen uns kurz vorstellen .

Wir sind eine Hordengilde auf dem EU Server Forscherliga / Die Nachtwache

Unser augenmerk liegt klar im pve bereich

pvp und rp wird aber trotzdem je nach interrese angeboten und gefördert

Zur zeit sind wir noch im aufbau einer Raidgruppe was für ende MOP vieleicht ein wenig spät ist aber daraus soll sich eine wod gruppe bilden 

Wie alle gilden die sich irgendwo vorstellen so wollen auch wir damit natürlich neue spieler gewinnen .

doch was unterscheidet uns von denn vielen anderen gilden dort draußen ?

Nun auf dem ersten Blick erstmal eigentlich nichts oder naja vieleicht dann doch bei genauerer betrachtung denn wir wollen eine aktive Gildenumgebung bietten die aber auch platz hatt für spieler die nur dann und wann spielen können oder wollen . Im Klartext bei uns gibts keine mindest on zeiten oder Kickzeiten nach inaktivität . Lediglich ein massives unfreundliches verhalten kann bei uns verständlicherweise zum kick führen .

Denn ein weiteres Ziehl der Gilde ist das nette miteinander auch wenn wir wachsen wollen ist es uns doch sehr wichtig das man noch miteinander redet und spass im Gildenchat hatt .

Unterstütz wird das duch kleine Games im gildenchat , Laberbacken , Quassellisen und denn ein oder anderem Funevent so veranstallten wir zb regelmässig Choppertouren mit unseren membern sprich rauf auf den Feuerstuhl oder Goblintrike und ab gehts . In einer grossen grupppe mit /y macros und co einfach spass pur .

Natürlich haben wir auch eine Gildenhomepage diese ist noch recht neu und es fehlt noch ein wenig an leuten und inhalten dort doch dort gibt es jetzt und künftig schon mehr über uns.

Ingame sind wir natürlich auch über alle bekannten wege zu erreichen als diregter ingame ansprechpartner steht euch unsere Gildenmeisterrin Canchia gerne zu verfügung oder ihr schreibt mich - Bredrax - einfach an .

Das wars soweit von uns würden uns freuen euch bald bei uns begrüssen zu dürfen


----------



## Howlingstar (11. November 2014)

Hi

Viele von euch werden sich Fragen wie die Gilde in WoD Raiden möchte .

Wir haben uns da auf grund von erfahrungen und feedback einiger Spieler sowie in absprache mit Potenzielen Raidleiter unsere gedanken gemacht.

Wir haben uns Jetzt vorab für Folgende varianten entschieden :

1. LFR - ist jeden member überlassen ob, wie & mit wemm er den modus angeht die Gilde hält sich von der Organisationsseite da ganz raus .

2. Normal 10-30 Spieler  Für diesen modus werden wir ein Gildenevent wöchentlich im Kalender haben wo sich jeder frei anmelden kann . item min lvl entspricht hierbei den vorgaben von Blizz - Soll heisen lässt euch der Dungebroser rein nemen wir euch auch mit  . Mit kann dann jeder der sich selbständig angemeldet hatt & püngtlich on ist fehlende positionen werden bei bedarf über externe spieler gefüllt.

3. Hero 10-30 Spieler  Hierfür wird es eine Feste Gruppe geben und der Raid unterliegt bestimmten auflagen ( min item lvl , boss mod addon , Buffod & Fläschen dabei haben etc ) die gruppe geht regelmässig 1x die Woche raiden einladung erfolg über Kalender

Wann genau der Raid Startet und welche bedingungen man erfüllen muss steht noch nicht fest da wir es selbst noch nicht wissen

4. Myth 20 Spieler der modus steht noch nen bissel in der Schwebe

 

Wir bieten zum raiden und auch für´s altägliche spielen ein Teamspeak für alle member an .

Zudem arbeiten wir gerade an einer Twitch/youtube presenz von DädZ

Allso wer interrese hat kann sich gerne mit uns in verbindung setzen


----------

